# R35 ownership advice



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm in the market for a R35 2008/9 model.
Just hoping people with experience can put up their opinion/advice regarding what I should be looking out for when viewing or buying.
Ive read through the forum and can make out that gearboxes, y pipes,etc are common issues.

Also is better to buy an example that has warranty, would it be better to buy a import or uk model? 

What are the positives over the negatives?

Basically consider me a novice, any tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Tabz


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would not touch an import R35..

Basically buy a UK model with a warranty for peace of mind

These cars are not cheap to run with tyres costing £1200+ a set and front brakes £1000+

Don't forget servicing will be every 6 months regardless of mileage, but there are good alternatives to the main dealers out there.

Most of all go and see a few and get an idea of them in general..Awesome motors to own


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

buy UK version becoz they are second batch, get the 59 plate if you want it cheap and as up to date to about 2011. 2012 is different.

As long as you have warranty (we don't have official cars until 2011 in HK) and they are all done, you should be good.

You can always get them to check whether the car has had VDC off launches or not.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I see Lichfield get allot of referral.
What about all this stage 1-4 mods etc would any of this have an effect on warranty.
Is it better to buy something that has already had the gearbox software updates.
Any common faults to look out for.

I would like to go fit a black black edition 

Thanks


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Vdc launches?????


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Vdc off launch is what screws the Tranny, but becoz UK versions came with lc2, its not a real issue for UK gtr. 59 plate has better display, DVD and other goodies.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

TABZ said:


> I see Lichfield get allot of referral.
> What about all this stage 1-4 mods etc would any of this have an effect on warranty.
> Is it better to buy something that has already had the gearbox software updates.
> Any common faults to look out for.
> ...


Technically any mods could void warranty. If sensible mods have been carried out by a sensible tuner then you should be fne with regards to reliability. These cars are actually pretty reliable.

If i were you i would pick up a car which has had the y-pipe and stage 1 tune with the gearbox software as this is unlikely to have any effect on warranty and is a good starting point with regards to tuning. Nothing silly but transforms the way the car drives :thumbsup: And it will probably save you about £1000 on mods.

I wouldn't go with the black though. Notoriously weak paint and a nightmare to keep swirl free. DMG or white 

Hope that helps


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Also what are the differences in the premium and black edition. Are there any other models?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

For kerb apeal the black is amazing. Right after it's been washed.
The rest of the time it shows every mark and is supposedly the worst colour to keep clean and swirl free.

As said above, I'd not buy an import personally. With 09/59 cars dipping under 40k I can't see the point myself. Imports are the earlier model too. They may be cheaper, but if you are scratching for cash you'll find running a GT-R a nightmare.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

White could certainly be an option.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TABZ said:


> White could certainly be an option.


 Black does look pretty mean though


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Add £2000 for white :thumbsup:

Black is best when clean....so I keep mine clean. If its a daily driver then maybe stick to other colours. Mine has been wet twice since March. Earlier in the week when I had to drive to the dealers for warranty work and the day I brought it home after buying. Steer clear of wet roads and it will keep clean for ages :thumbsup:

Forget imports. 59 plate with a few months warranty to go and you get SatNav as well. Budget for £40k i would say.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Finances and cleaning the car not to much of an issue thanfully, not intended for daily use.

More concerned about getting it wrong when purchasing.

Old saying " think twice, spend once".

Hence don't want to over look anything drastic.

Simply concerned about mechanical and electrical issues that have had mention from other owners.

Thanks


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

So guys what are the common faults with these things?
I wonder what an extended warranty would cost on a 09 GT-R?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

TABZ said:


> So guys what are the common faults with these things?
> I wonder what an extended warranty would cost on a 09 GT-R?


About £2800 from Nissan!

Just over £1k from Litchfields.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

For me a complete service history is a must! Preferably with Nissan HPC until end of warranty and then a trusted indie such as Litchfields. 

Another thing to check for pre-MY11 cars are the circlips. It's good to have them done but not compulsory.

Discs/brakes are also another thing to check. Have a good look to make sure there are not splits or cracks. Sometimes a fine line might look like a crack but try to run your fingernails over it (if possible). If your nail doesn't catch it's probably not a crack.

I would get the car fully HPI checked just in case. 

If the car is modded (remapped) I would also ask about the history and who did it etc... just so you can have a piece of mind and someone to call if something goes wrong in the future...

p/s: I agree black is one of the hardest colour to keep pristine but boy does it look mean when polished


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

What's your budget? There is a UK 59 plate 2010 in HK port (4000 miles on clock) and the owner was suppose to sell to me but I brought an ultra low mileage JDM GTR instead. Its super silver and mint.

Its a stock vehicle with GTC Titan exhaust + Y-pipe. Current owner purchased BRAND NEW from Nissan HPC London.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

digi said:


> What's your budget? There is a UK 59 plate 2010 in HK port (4000 miles on clock) and the owner was suppose to sell to me but I brought an ultra low mileage JDM GTR instead. Its super silver and mint.


Are there lots of GTR drivers in HK? My missus is from HK and I've been there a few times but I imagine driving there would be a bit... hectic. Traffic congestion and constant pestering from motorbike cops lol.

edit: Not to mention insane tax on cars!


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

4


sw20GTS said:


> Are there lots of GTR drivers in HK? My missus is from HK and I've been there a few times but I imagine driving there would be a bit... hectic. Traffic congestion and constant pestering from motorbike cops lol.
> 
> edit: Not to mention insane tax on cars!


Hi, just like driving in London, no way as mad as in Milan or Barcelona :clap:

yes, the cost of a 2012 gtr can buy you a mp4-12c in the UK. This 2010 above would set me back the cost of around 100k GBP. 100+% tax. :bawling:

Edit: Yes, there are quite a few GTR's in HK (mostly imports).


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

digi said:


> 4
> 
> Hi, just like driving in London, no way as mad as in Milan or Barcelona :clap:
> 
> yes, the cost of a 2012 gtr can buy you a mp4-12c in the UK. This 2010 above would set me back the cost of around 100k GBP. 100+% tax. :bawling:


Insane! Although (just like London I guess) I knew some investment bankers who earn £30k+ a month. That's after tax lol! Good thing about HK is that they have very low income tax.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Insane! Although (just like London I guess) I knew some investment bankers who earn £30k+ a month. That's after tax lol! Good thing about HK is that they have very low income tax.


yes, taxes are low in HK and its a very pro business place to be. Can't enjoy the cars as much as say in UK/Europe or even the states. They are generally more for show than go I guess.

Well, you have many British businessman that earn many multiples of an I-Banker. My UK client just earned 2 yrs of the above income in 3-months (just by helping him shifting 1 of his properties here), but he still deciding whether he can afford to pickup a 59 plate GTR. :nervous::chairshot :runaway:

Frugality is the name of the game to get out of the rat race I guess.

Edit: Great looking Black series you have!!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm open minded within reason regarding budget.

Would rather purchase from the UK.

Sounds to long winded trying to do a deal in Honk Kong.

Unless it was mega cheap, hence making it worth while travelling to view, import etc.

Regards


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

TABZ said:


> I'm open minded within reason regarding budget.
> 
> Would rather purchase from the UK.
> 
> ...


From my understanding the owner's probably going to ship it back to the UK as I doubt he can sell it here in HK for the price he's after. I guess the only reason I mentioned it is becoz its genuine 4K miles car from new and he's the type of guy that's too busy to have time to track it and all so could be a very safe bet. Anyway, its an option if all else fails I guess.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Interesting.
If he is prepared to ship it back and willing to send me details, pics and a price, it's something I can certainly consider.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Interesting.
> If he is prepared to ship it back and willing to send me details, pics and a price, it's something I can certainly consider.


If you can't find anything attractive in the UK, pm me and I'll put you in touch.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

You have pm.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally I'd look at an MY10.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Why is that please?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Personally I'd say to you to get at least a 59 which has all the kit (HDD sat nav, bluetooth, hard drive etc) that the 09s did not have. Whether it is an MY10 or not is largely irrelevant as the differences in terms of how the car drives between MY09 and MY10 are practically impossible to feel. What you will feel if you go for an MY10 (over an MY09) is the weight lifted from your wallet in the order of at least 5k. Money down the loo essentially which could otherwise be used on tyres/brakes/mods.

Milleage is also largely irrelevant if you can be fairly confident about the previous use of the car and it isn't stupidly high (e.g. 35/40k plus - and even then I would still consider a well looked-after car).

Edit: Also just to say, if you can negotiate you can pick up decently specced 59s for way under 40k. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Many people tried to tell me I "should" be paying x, y or z for the type of GT-R I wanted but it mostly turned out to be wrong. What you pay is what the seller is willing to accept so don't rush into it.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

alex_123_fra said:


> Personally I'd say to you to get at least a 59 which has all the kit (HDD sat nav, bluetooth, hard drive etc) that the 09s did not have. Whether it is an MY10 or not is largely irrelevant as the differences in terms of how the car drives between MY09 and MY10 are practically impossible to feel. What you will feel if you go for an MY10 (over an MY09) is the weight lifted from your wallet in the order of at least 5k. Money down the loo essentially which could otherwise be used on tyres/brakes/mods.
> 
> Milleage is also largely irrelevant if you can be fairly confident about the previous use of the car and it isn't stupidly high (e.g. 35/40k plus - and even then I would still consider a well looked-after car).
> 
> Edit: Also just to say, if you can negotiate you can pick up decently specced 59s for way under 40k. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Many people tried to tell me I "should" be paying x, y or z for the type of GT-R I wanted but it mostly turned out to be wrong. What you pay is what the seller is willing to accept so don't rush into it.


Good advice Alex and good to know that the sometimes seemingly ridiculously high prices for 2009 cars with 20/30k miles is not what they go for ! I am waiting patiently till october to get into my 1st gtr .


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Gavinsan said:


> Good advice Alex and good to know that the sometimes seemingly ridiculously high prices for 2009 cars with 20/30k miles is not what they go for ! I am waiting patiently till october to get into my 1st gtr .


Good luck. You'll enjoy it immensely.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

alex_123_fra said:


> Personally I'd say to you to get at least a 59 which has all the kit (HDD sat nav, bluetooth, hard drive etc) that the 09s did not have. Whether it is an MY10 or not is largely irrelevant as the differences in terms of how the car drives between MY09 and MY10 are practically impossible to feel. What you will feel if you go for an MY10 (over an MY09) is the weight lifted from your wallet in the order of at least 5k. Money down the loo essentially which could otherwise be used on tyres/brakes/mods.
> 
> Milleage is also largely irrelevant if you can be fairly confident about the previous use of the car and it isn't stupidly high (e.g. 35/40k plus - and even then I would still consider a well looked-after car).
> 
> Edit: Also just to say, if you can negotiate you can pick up decently specced 59s for way under 40k. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Many people tried to tell me I "should" be paying x, y or z for the type of GT-R I wanted but it mostly turned out to be wrong. What you pay is what the seller is willing to accept so don't rush into it.


Excellent advice....


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice.
Purchased a UK 2009 GT-R DMG premium edition.

Just had £23k spent on it in July under warranty to include a brand new gearbox and bell housing aswell as 36 month service and optimasation.

Im delighted with the car and must say I have allot of learning to do.

Sitting in the cockpit with the amount of technology infront of me is confusing, I dont know where to start.

Tabz


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

where are you based in the midlands tabz??
i am based in cannock area


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Andy
I'm based more or less 5 mins from city centre.

I'm trying to work out which route to take.

Leave the car as is or go stage 1/2?
Have the gearbox software updated etc.

Choices???


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Leave the car as is outside warranty? Don't be ridiculous!


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

congradz.

Get the gearbox software upgraded, you will not regret it. COBB's or ECUTek.

I've kept mine pretty stock as I don't get any roads to stretch the legs, but being in the UK, you prob. need to give the beast some wings as there are some great tracks and country roads to let her loose. ENJOY!!!


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

would go stage 2 mate and deffo get gearbox upgrade many people on here have had the gearbox upgrade and rave about the difference so a no brainer for me.
i am running COBB custom map and y pipe but will be getting gearbox upgrade when next in at litchfields.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance but what is Cobb?
I know of ecutek.
I have spoken to Lichfield regarding extended warranty, stage 1/2 aswell as gearbox software.

Oh I've had the tyre pressure warning come up on the dash. I assume I put correct air in and it will go away???

Regards


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

too much info to post on cobb go to there website or look at GTC


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Is it a plug and play DIY installation or do I have to take it to a specialist?

Shall look into it later.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

yes you just plug it in select what map you want wait for it to load and your away.
yes TPMS should reset it self after you have put air back in the tyres and after a short drive.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds like the easier more cheaper option really.
I assume I would still need a Y pipe and other supporting mods.

Would the cobb include the latest gearbox software or is that seperate?

Thanks in advance


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

that really depends on what route you want to take but y pipe is a must for the sound and to let the exhaust breathe easier to accomodate a remap
cobb does not come with gearbox up grade software but does come with clutch touch points and relearns if you have the nis006 version.
you really need to research it to find out all its capabilities mate.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is Cobb?
> I know of ecutek.
> I have spoken to Lichfield regarding extended warranty, stage 1/2 aswell as gearbox software.
> 
> ...


you get a little hand held unit and you flash the stuff yourself. Has stage 1&2 and you can do etunes where the tuner sends you the map file(s). You can do gearbox relearn yourself. As stock its comes with stage 1&2 maps. ECUTek is great too, but not sure if you can do gearbox relearn yourself as I don't run ECUTek.

You may have a flat like me (very slow one). Just pump her up. :chuckle:


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

NIS-006 comes with LC5 gearbox software. I have it on mine. You reflash it yourself. Comes with the package. Note, its NIS-006 and not 005.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I deliberately went for one coming out of warranty. If the cars genuine and well kept it's reliable. I refuse to be sucked into the 6 month service so yearly it is for me. Obviously if your tracking and thrashing it then it needs more care.

Got mine in jan, not spent a dime on it yet other than gas. Wouldn't recommend it as a daily though. It seems to drink more pottering around than it does on good drives. No space in the back, it's pretty chubby too so parking would be a pain. I wouldn't want to leave it at the cinema but I'm sure some people do without issue. 

I would say more than anything, beware of cheap cars. If it's £30k but needs a whole lot of stuff doing because it's been ragged round a track then be careful as sorting it will be very expensive. Much better getting a mint example even it's older that's been lovingly looked after by a single owner and had all it's services. You can always stick a private plate on If people knowing it's age concerns you. 

Insurance is all over the place so shop around.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks again guys.
Like I said I'm very pleased with my purchase and from the 4 I viewed this is certainly the best for many reasons.

Food food thought.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing car. Welcome to the club


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks mate.
Agreed it is an amazing car, have not stop smiling since I got it.
Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree pics never do it justice. I might see you around Birmingham


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I would have preferred black to be honest but seeing this in the flesh and the having a good history etc won me over.
What do you have? be nice to hear a fellow owners experiences, tend to learn more that way.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

TABZ said:


> I would have preferred black to be honest but seeing this in the flesh and the having a good history etc won me over.
> What do you have? be nice to hear a fellow owners experiences, tend to learn more that way.


Black does look nice and get a lot of attention but its a bitch to keep clean  Nice purchase matey! Welcome to the club!


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

As sw20gts said, it does take the mick to keep clean but damn it's amazing when clean. I've got a black black edition


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

R35 Boxer said:


> I've got a black black edition


Does that make it the Black² Edition then?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol that's the one!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

R35 boxer sounds like the perfect combo.
I wonder how many Birmingham GT-R owners there are in here???


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That's the plate on the car 
There are a quite a few on the roads here so wouldn't be surprised if the owners are on here too


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Do you mean "boxer" is the plate?
I'm sure I've seen the car a few times.

Certainly has allot of presence on road.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah that's the plate 

Glad you like it, it's got that presence that no other car has


----------

